# Latest Catch...



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

My most expensive f300 purchase ever, but one i had to have....i have seen several Megasonic version's of this watch..most notable in the Omegamania auction..but never the f300 version.

It has, like many of the f300/Megasonic models, the same case ref as the other version, and has the same ' Lobster ' bracelet as the more often seen Speedsonic.

I have done little to the watch, with the exception of fitting an English day wheel..reputedly this has sat in a display case for 33yrs, so is as you would expect...mint...i have already managed to scratch the subtle finish several times...so suspect it won't get an awful amount of wrist time...

Anyway to the pics.....enjoy...














































Regards Keith

PS I have, thanks to a heads up from Gary, picked up another ESA tuning fork rarity...pics will follow soon.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice one Keith. 

I'm never really sure what to make of that bracelet TBH, but the watch looks to be in great condition. Never seen one of these before. do you know what the model number is?

Rich


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Wow, that looks awesome! Well done and congratulations! I have never seen any like this before...

all the best

Jan


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Wow - what a find!!! lovely


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Fantastic. These Omega Electronics are growing on me fast, even though I promised myself "Nothing With A Battery" when I started this journey.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I admire your taste.

Very pretty. Very pretty indeed!

Dare you wear it? It really does look mint.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Stunning.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

:jawdrop: Wow now that's simply stunning Keith.

Can't wait 'till tomorrow to see that now. Oh and I'm all quiched up here :chef: , just trying to resist the temptation not to scoff it all now :eat: .

See you tomorrow mate.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Stunning condition Kieth ,the bracelet is unual :tongue2:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh yes, well done Kieth,

great find mate and in stunning condition.

cheers

Andy


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Keith

I'M SPEECHLESS...that is a real looker and a real rarity. Wish I had been able to see it in the steel tomorrow. Wear and enjoy it mate.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Flashharry said:


> Keith
> 
> I'M SPEECHLESS...that is a real looker and a real rarity. Wish I had been able to see it in the steel tomorrow. Wear and enjoy it mate.


Are you not coming tomorrow then Neal?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Speechless Keith looks like new :yes:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow what a fantastic and unusual looking watch - looking forward to seeing in it in the steel tomorrow


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

To quote Frank Carson "It's a cracker"


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Keith...a stunner!!! :tongue2:

Great catch!

You're lucky I'm still recovering from the purchase of the Anni SM120! I nearly hit the buy it now myself... :sadwalk:

I'm really pleased it went to someone we know!

Regards

Mike.

P.S. hope you had great weather for the BBQ! Email on the way re the Conni you have.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

That is very nice! Congrats.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb! Loving it Keith.  Not cheap, but well worth it imho. 

I finally got my lobster bracelet for my Speedsonic... damn they are hard to track down these days


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

JonW said:


> I finally got my lobster bracelet for my Speedsonic... damn they are hard to track down these days


They're not cheap either, was quoted over USD 400 for a NOS one. :blink:

Cheers

Mike


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Zessa said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got my lobster bracelet for my Speedsonic... damn they are hard to track down these days
> ...


I think that is cheap! Where can you get NOS ones from..??


----------



## Gunscrossed (Mar 20, 2005)

KEITHT said:


> Zessa said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


I agree, that was very cheap!

I had the megasonic version of this watch, not working, head only. If I could have found a bracelet I'd still have it.

I listed it on E-bay and it was bought by the Omega museum, very cheaply :huh:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

400USD for a NOS brace?!?! I'd like an extra one if you have a link....


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm in Dubai until early next week so won't have access to the contact details until I get home. I will send PM (or email if I don't get to 50 posts by then) with the contact details.

Regards

Mike


----------

